# Valley Vapour?



## 360twin (1/7/14)

Having seen very little reference to this supplier on the forum, I wondered how many juice-chefs here are using them.

I have been using Vapour Mountain's components up to now and found them faultless, although delivery times are a bit long. To be fair, VM are much-in-demand juice suppliers (which is a time consuming business), not components suppliers. Understandably, this isn't a priority.

On the other hand, Valley Vapour seem to be solely component suppliers, have a wider range of flavours, and their delivery times are excellent - 2 days from payment to my door.

I've only tried a few flavours to date as I still have VM PG and Nic, but am keen on being able to order PG-based Nic as this will lower costs further (Dolly Varden VG is dirt cheap at Dischem).

They also sell Menthol crystals which I have ordered, as I go through a lot of this (hopefully I can re-create VM's Menthol  ) My wife and a mate I make juice for only vape Menthol, and I have a bit in all my fruit juices, so its kinda important.

My current ADV has been VM Blueberry with a bit of Menthol, but have found VV's Blackberry and Black Cherry very good (also with Menthol). Spearmint is way too strong at 10% flavour (and contains no 'cold'), and I still have to give Kiwi a 'real' try. I have some Passionfruit and Dragonfruit on the way, but they are currently out of stock of Blueberry Candy and Koolada (my next order).

There's an honest discussion regarding the Diacetyl issue on the website, and flavours containing Acetoin are marked with asterisks on the selection page, which is a nice touch.

Anyone with a bit more experience with these guys care to comment?


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

By no means am I an expert but I have quite a selection of Valley Vapour concentrates.

They are sourced overseas, and there is a lot of information available about mixing ratios for the flavours sourced from that overseas supplier.

I would say they are very good quality.

Best of all @dragontw has posted several of his recipes on the forum. In my view he is a master of making DIY juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (1/7/14)

devdev said:


> ...
> Best of all @dragontw has posted several of his recipes on the forum. ...


 
Never noticed this before -? Always useful to have a guide, although I have found tastes to be very subjective. I tried some VK5 today and my first thought was ' ... needs a bit of Menthol' I don't know what it is about vaping Menthol for me, as I never ever smoked the stuff, but every juice I try ends up with some in it.

It seems I have some reading to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/7/14)

360twin said:


> Never noticed this before -? Always useful to have a guide, although I have found tastes to be very subjective. I tried some VK5 today and my first thought was ' ... needs a bit of Menthol' I don't know what it is about vaping Menthol for me, as I never ever smoked the stuff, but every juice I try ends up with some in it.
> 
> It seems I have some reading to do


you're definitely not the only one bud

i also have to have some menthol in my mixes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (31/7/14)

I've been using a few of their flavours, but they all smell/taste nutty 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360twin (31/7/14)

LandyMan said:


> I've been using a few of their flavours, but they all smell/taste nutty
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 
Thanks for the opinion  

Are you using their components as well? I've only used their flavours (and recently PG-based nic) with VM's PG and not experienced this. I buy PG from VM, Dolly Varden VG from Dischem, and have now tried most of VV's fruit flavours without noticing anything in common.

I have experienced this previously with another supplier, when the 'base' actually imparted a common (unpleasant) undertone to a couple of different flavours.


----------



## LandyMan (31/7/14)

360twin said:


> Thanks for the opinion
> 
> Are you using their components as well? I've only used their flavours (and recently PG-based nic) with VM's PG and not experienced this. I buy PG from VM, Dolly Varden VG from Dischem, and have now tried most of VV's fruit flavours without noticing anything in common.
> 
> I have experienced this previously with another supplier, when the 'base' actually imparted a common (unpleasant) undertone to a couple of different flavours.


 
Yes I do use their components as well, PG/VG 50/50 base, and 6mg or 12mg nicotine


----------



## 360twin (31/7/14)

LandyMan said:


> Yes I do use their components as well, PG/VG 50/50 base, and 6mg or 12mg nicotine


 
Thanks for the feedback. If I do in future I will order a small amount to start with, just in case


----------



## drew (7/8/14)

LandyMan said:


> I've been using a few of their flavours, but they all smell/taste nutty
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 
Hi @LandyMan

I have never noticed a nutty smell or flavour on any of the concentrates except for those intended to be nutty and I am constantly sampling flavours from across the range. Please let me know which flavours you experienced this with or send me the order number so I can have a look.


----------

